# ML report for tojo



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great report but not enough rods in that last pic.......


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Beavis talked me into trippin down to the goon too [smiley=frustrated.gif]

It was bad. Broke my push pole holders  Ended up with three trout. Beavis got three reds I think.

I pulled up where the ramp to the nudie beach is to tie down my pole and this guy waded out and pulled in a monster red...it must have been at least 40" It was unreal!

No I did not peek over the dunes


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

By the way good job Jason!!!!


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

is that a redfisher 21 yall were fishing on?

good report


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

It's a 19ft tunnel hull Redfisher. I think it's a 99 model. On the rods, you can't even see the other 4 in the horizontal holders or the one in his nephew's hand. He's got just about every combo you could imagine.
My cheap rods are not allowed on his boat. Nowhere to put them anyway. He grew up in Titusville and I've 
been hearing all about his trips to the goon and IRL. Kinda neat that my spot produced the fish.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Great day man!!! well for at least gtting the skunk off.. 
Hope the good luck continues.. look at all them fishin poles.... were you guys using out riggers? ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

No joke, my boy carries a dozen rods with him. All I have to do is bring some food and drinks. I got to break
in his new Diawa Tierra combo. Sweet set-up.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

What is it with everyone compaining about the cold? Cold, its not cold!! Go up north to New York or Canada, thats cold!! This I think is perfect and comfortable. You guys must be doing mach 2 on the goon if your cold. Brrrrrrr....pansies!! :'(

Get a grip! Im just messin with ya! Its still not cold!!



FISH ON!


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Knew you would get some. [smiley=thumbup.gif]


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Tell my ears it wasn't cold. 40 degrees and doing 40mph makes for a wind chill of like -40 or something.
Forgot all about it when we spotted that first school of fish. I'd seen small groups of 10 or less, but this was my first time seeing schools of 20-40 fish. Seeing the humps of water over their backs as the school moves toward the boat and the chaos of everybody in the boat trying to hook up was awesome. That's why I'm out there.
We only caught 3 fish all day, but man we had fun. Who's ready to go again?


----------

